# Soloing



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Do you ever start to learn a song only to get to the solo part and just realize that it is too difficult for current skill set or do you persevere? I am talking your moderately difficult solos like some of Anguses. It also depends on what your current skill set is. For me some of his solos are extremely difficult because I don't have super fast fingers like his. He plays some mind blowing solos. I know we can expand our knowledge and skills by trying beyond our comfort zone. Just go for a bite at a time and not the whole elephant. I literally have to slow my thinking process down so I don't overthink things.

I have to admit that I started the solo to Hotel California and I wasn't "grace under pressure". I cracked like a boiled egg. I thought I would be gung ho like I was with Stairway to H. I just found myself realizing how much was involved in just even listening to it was crazy! All the little subtle techniques involved! Whew!

A project for another day. Constant challenge is good but sometimes you have to kickback and just play the stuff you know and just love to play. Just that positive vibe from playing the shit that gets you rocking and you sound good because you just know you do. Playing right in the pocket smiling ear to ear because you're just having one of the best times of your life!
That builds your confidence right to where it should and then you give a stab at the new solo because you just may get right this time. And if you do, that is a holy shit moment if ever there was one!


----------



## NoTalentHack (Jun 17, 2017)

I typically break difficult parts down and slow them down to train the fingers on the movement. Boring, but it works. However, sometimes I just don't have the patience, so I just rock out with what I know.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

NoTalentHack said:


> I typically break difficult parts down and slow them down to train the fingers on the movement. Boring, but it works. However, sometimes I just don't have the patience, so I just rock out with what I know.


Yup, me too sometimes! I will just Play the blues and the minor pentatonic scale. It works well together and it 's an easy combination of notes in any key that I can finally put together and it sounds cool!


----------



## NoTalentHack (Jun 17, 2017)

Some great stuff has been composed with those scales. It's funny how some of the greatest tunes are relatively straight-forward.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I've never really been one for copying a solo note for note--
Getting the general character of it?--sure.
But I'd rather do my own thing--even if it isn't as good as the original.
But that said--learning existing solos is one way to learn how to do your own--or at least a part of it.
For me it was the first 4 notes of Albert King's intro solo to Crosscut Saw that made it click for me--and I'm sure I wasn't playing it that well--but it made something click.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

I usually go right for the solo first. Once I get that down, I'll learn the rest of the song. Once that's done I learn to take the signature licks from the solo and build my own interpretation of it.


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2017)

Lola said:


> solo to Hotel California


utube is a modern savior!


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

there is a world of difference playing a signature lick in a song and playing a solo.
One you need to learn as closes as you can and the other is meant to be played as you feel.
Most solos are NOT signature parts of that song so don't treat them as such.
G.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

cboutilier said:


> I usually go right for the solo first. Once I get that down, I'll learn the rest of the song. Once that's done I learn to take the signature licks from the solo and build my own interpretation of it.


That's awesome! To be quite honest with you, it makes a lot of sense to do that way! Just never thought if it.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

GTmaker said:


> there is a world of difference playing a signature lick in a song and playing a solo.
> One you need to learn as closes as you can and the other is meant to be played as you feel.
> Most solos are NOT signature parts of that song so don't treat them as such.
> G.


Quite frankly I like to play things the way they were musically written. I will improvise if I have to because I am not as familiar with the solo as I should be but if it's a solo like Stairway to H then I like to play it in the correct manner!


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

Do it all the time. If the solo is too complicated or long I don't work on the song. Just don't want to waist all that time on something. I used to do Back in Black but never really had it down right and it was easily forgotten. His solo's do not stick to your basic minor pentatonic. I don't really even find them that great to start with. I would like to do some Vince Gill but the solo's are too involved. Generally I just make up my own on the fly. Sometimes they work and sometimes they are a disaster. I think I would rather have a root cannel than pick through a difficult solo tab.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Distortion said:


> Do it all the time. If the solo is too complicated or long I don't work on the song. Just don't want to waist all that time on something. I used to do Back in Black but never really had it down right and it was easily forgotten. His solo's do not stick to your basic minor pentatonic. I don't really even find them that great to start with. I would like to do some Vince Gill but the solo's are too involved. Generally I just make up my own on the fly. Sometimes they work and sometimes they are a disaster. I think I would rather have a root cannel than pick through a difficult solo tab.


If you can hybrid pick you get pretty close to Vince Gill's solos. Start with One More Last Chance and Liza Jane. I can't quite perfectly nail his phrasing, but I'm probably 90 percent there on those two.


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

Monday morning fix.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

Learning a solo note for note allows you to do explore things that you may not normally do. It is a good exercise and it is work - Some of my favorite guitarists transcribe solos note for note on a regular basis to maintain their discipline and expand their musical abilities. 

I use mostly software to slow down licks and when i get lazy, i go to Youtube. Sometimes Tab but you don't necessarily get the feel of the solo.

I once tried to learn a solo by Elliott Easton by slowing down the tempo and repeating the lick over and over. I did it so many times that i made myself nauseous!


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2017)

Alex said:


> I use mostly software to slow down licks ..


Sure beats the days when we had to pick up the needle 
and place it back a 1/8th inch on our records, eh!? lol.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Distortion said:


> Do it all the time. If the solo is too complicated or long I don't work on the song. Just don't want to waist all that time on something. I used to do Back in Black but never really had it down right and it was easily forgotten. His solo's do not stick to your basic minor pentatonic. I don't really even find them that great to start with. I would like to do some Vince Gill but the solo's are too involved. Generally I just make up my own on the fly. Sometimes they work and sometimes they are a disaster. I think I would rather have a root cannel than pick through a difficult solo tab.


But see that's the beauty of everything. You like Vince Gill and I don't and I love AC/DC and you don't. Each to his own. I have a passion for everything I play. I have an obsessive focus on the songs that shake my soul. AC/DC play many songs that shake my money maker. They're not for everyone. Back in Black was easily forgotten because you didn't have any passion for that particular song. Oh well, hole dug in the ground! haha

If you want to get better though you absolutely have to push yourself beyond your comfort zone. If you don't you stagnate. That's not what I want personally. I am growing better everyday and that's because I am always pushing my own personal boundaries. I owe it to myself to be the best guitar player I can be and nothing will stop me or get in my way. I am going for the kill. A lot of people are not fortunate enough to have the drive and determination that I possess. You are personally responsible for your own growth no matter what it is!


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

laristotle said:


> Sure beats the days when we had to pick up the needle
> and place it back a 1/8th inch on our records, eh!? lol.


It sure does. The technology is incredible. 10 years ago, i had a little Tascam unit that would reduce the speed of the CD and maintain pitch and I thought that was incredible. Now, you can EQ the song as well and many more options (and no need for a CD).


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Distortion said:


> Monday morning fix.


Currently the only tape in my truck is his Pocket Full of Gold album.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

I differentiate between songs I'm learning and songs that come up in a jam, of course. 

When I'm learning a song, I like to learn the solos correctly. Once I know it, I can deviate as I want, but I feel like I have to know the solo first, if for no other reason than out of respect for the song/writer. But if someone plays a song I haven't learned the solo to at a jam, I at least want to try and start with the basic idea that they do and then improvise from there. Sometimes I just can't remember or find it, then I just go for it. It's a jam so no one's really judging, but if you can get close to any of the signature parts of it, the other guys may look over and give you a nod of approval. That feels good.

My first CD player, a nice Sony Esprit, had a repeat setting that would repeat from Mark A to Mark B inside a song (hitting the button once and then again) and that was a huge boon to learning solos - considering I came from the 8-track days. Now I sometimes use Amazing Slowdowner to hear parts better or clear up muddy live bits. I don't think I've ever learned a solo off tab, but I have used tab to prove chord progressions are correct, if there's any doubt.




Lola said:


> You are personally responsible for your own growth no matter what it is!


Nah, I'm blaming Sleeman's and Hostess. I had nothing to do with it, it's all their fault!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I have forgotten the amount of solos I have skipped learning... Im not a good role model in that regard.


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2017)

Angus' leads seem to be a blend of the major pentatonic and minor pentatonic/blues scales.

What is your goal? If you want to perform, learn to sing and play the song. Dumb it down if you want. People want to hear the song played, but if you skip a really tough part, play your own thing, and try to get some signature riffage at key spots you can do just fine. As you get better you can start adding harder parts.


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2017)

If people recognize what I'm trying to play, then I'm happy.


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

Lola said:


> Quite frankly I like to play things the way they were musically written. I will improvise if I have to because I am not as familiar with the solo as I should be but if it's a solo like Stairway to H then I like to play it in the correct manner!


Like I already tried to point out, an improvised solo is not the same as a signature lick.
I am sure that an improvised solo will never be played the same night after night by the same artist.
Thats because its improvised.
Again , knowing the difference between improvisation and a signature lick is key.
Also, there are plenty of improvised solos that incorporate small signature licks that the original artist will play around.
They know the difference of the improvised parts and the licks, and they play the solos accordingly.
G.

here is a perfect example of what I am talking about.
The guitarist first plays the straight lead line to "A taste of Honey" (2 verses)
The he starts soloing around the lead line. Plays the lead and adds rounding phrases.
Then he goes into a straight improvised solo.
Its this part that he will never play similar night after night because he is plainly improvising.
I basically cant explain it any better then this example.


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2017)

^WoW


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Lola said:


> Quite frankly I like to play things the way they were musically written. I will improvise if I have to because I am not as familiar with the solo as I should be but if it's a solo like Stairway to H then I like to play it in the correct manner!


Then Jimmy Page has played in incorrectly...


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

zontar said:


> Then Jimmy Page has played in incorrectly...


There's been a few times he played that solo terribly.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

cboutilier said:


> There's been a few times he played that solo terribly.


Virtuoso EVH sounds like crap! 






I guess everyone all has their bad moments no matter your level of expertise.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Lola said:


> Virtuoso EVH sounds like crap!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I play in the house band for an open jam at a local bar. I played great all night last week, but when I took a set of my own I played so bad I almost walked off stage. I couldnt find the pocket to save my life. Went outside and had a smoke, came back and played great all night.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

cboutilier said:


> There's been a few times he played that solo terribly.


LOL He certainly had some 'hit or miss' nights. and lots were recorded for posterity. To be fair, there was a fair bit of 'jamming' going on in that era - consider ABB or Grateful Dead, who also had 'hit or miss' nights and their fair share of awful solos. 

Personally, I like it when major acts take a chance. You don't learn much if you play the same solo every night. And if you stretch out, not every note is going to be a nugget - some are gonna be turd lumps.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

High/Deaf said:


> LOL He certainly had some 'hit or miss' nights. and lots were recorded for posterity. To be fair, there was a fair bit of 'jamming' going on in that era - consider ABB or Grateful Dead, who also had 'hit or miss' nights and their fair share of awful solos.
> 
> Personally, I like it when major acts take a chance. You don't learn much if you play the same solo every night. And if you stretch out, not every note is going to be a nugget - some are gonna be turd lumps.


I absolutely understand what you're saying but when you pay your hard earned dough to go see your guitar heroes you expect perfection. I know I do!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Lola said:


> I absolutely understand what you're saying but when you pay your hard earned dough to go see your guitar heroes you expect perfection. I know I do!


And if your guitar heroes do drugs then you know you may not get perfection


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Lola said:


> I absolutely understand what you're saying but when you pay your hard earned dough to go see your guitar heroes you expect perfection. I know I do!


I hear you - but we are talking about different era's now. Those bands in the 70s were the original bands, they already proven they can play it (on the original recording) and they were trying to push the limits of what rock was. Not to mention the 'fuel' they were burning at the time ........ 

When I go and see Roger Waters or Paul McCartney now, I am impressed by how accurately they can reproduce their old material - surrounded by great players who's primary objective is to nail the stuff. There is an expectation of that now, unlike in the 70's (IMO).


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Budda said:


> And if your guitar heroes do drugs then you know you may not get perfection


But then again you may!


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

I have a hard time with the patience needed to sus out a complicated solo though I wish I had it. My approach used to be just attacking the song as a whole with repeated listenings while playing against it and whittling the bad parts away as best I could. I find it to be very inefficient. The more I learn about how leads often follow the chord structure it's lead me to think differently about how I approach it. I'd suggest getting familiar with the chord pattern under the solo you wish to lift. This will help you find the correct area on the neck or the correct scale shapes to use and when to change them... it's my current working theory, results may vary.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Budda said:


> And if your guitar heroes do drugs then you know you may not get perfection


For sure. Jimmy Page especially. His playing really suffered as he sank into the smack.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Hamstrung said:


> I have a hard time with the patience needed to sus out a complicated solo though I wish I had it. My approach used to be just attacking the song as a whole with repeated listenings while playing against it and whittling the bad parts away as best I could. I find it to be very inefficient. The more I learn about how leads often follow the chord structure it's lead me to think differently about how I approach it. I'd suggest getting familiar with the chord pattern under the solo you wish to lift. This will help you find the correct area on the neck or the correct scale shapes to use and when to change them... it's my current working theory, results may vary.


Good ideas from such a brilliant player! The more I listened to you play at Riff Wrath the more I want to have the chops to be able to emulate your style!


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2017)

Lola said:


> Good ideas from such a brilliant player!


I concur.
I always have a great time jammin' with him too.
I tend to watch his fingers a lot.


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Lola said:


> Good ideas from such a brilliant player! The more I listened to you play at Riff Wrath the more I want to have the chops to be able to emulate your style!





laristotle said:


> I concur.
> I always have a great time jammin' with him too.
> I tend to watch his fingers a lot.


Now you guys are making me blush... and self conscious about my fingers! Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2017)

Hamstrung said:


> .. and self conscious about my fingers


Let me rephrase that. I 'use to' watch your fingers.
Ever since you've been playing with a wireless outside the barn, it makes it tougher.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

I have yet to learn any guitar solo note for note. Not even my own stuff. Everyone has a different feeling for how these things should occur, but my basis has always been to stay in the context (aka: pocket and feel) of the song while soloing, and stay in key. I find it very useful to know what key, chord progression, and time signature is going on under the lead. From that point you can use what you know to either expand on a certain motif or key lick or musical phrase that's been set up by the person you're trying to relate your playing too (Angus, Jimmy, Jimi, James, Johannes....whoever..). Having said that, learning certain licks within a solo that are technically difficult can greatly expand your own improvising skills, so there is more than 1 side to this story obviously.


Do what works for you. There is no right or wrong about this. I just happen to be one of those guys that plays in the moment with whatever comes to me. But that's coming from a player with decades of music experience behind him. Just keep it in your own context and watch it grow, just like your playing will over time. And remember to learn from all the mistakes you have made and will make in the future. It's not a perfect art.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Lola said:


> I absolutely understand what you're saying but when you pay your hard earned dough to go see your guitar heroes you expect perfection. I know I do!


But is perfection playing exactly what is on the record?
That's not how I view it.
If I see a band & they sound just like the recording--then I am a bit disappointed at best.
I want to hear them stretch out, take chances & go for it.
if they sound just like the album I could have stayed home & not endured the commute, parking, the crowds, rudeness, etc--and the cost.
I could have stayed in the comfort of my home & listened to it--for a lot less-cost & hassle.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

I only like a _little_ variance from the original recording - as long as it's not sloppy due to substance abuse or laziness. 

Satellite Radio has a new Gn'R station and I was listening to November Rain live. It's sounded great, but the changes were due to laziness.

Re OP, I learn a solo how I hear it in my head. Only after playing the solo a lot do I notice the differences between the actual. I try to get closer and closer although it'll never be exact. Here's an example of my learning HElls Bells a while ago. In my head with a backing track, I'm thinking "Shit, yeah". In my car listening to the actual song, I'm just thinking "shit".

[soundcloud]

__
https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fklon-solo%2Fhells-bells-solo


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

adcandour said:


> I only like a _little_ variance from the original recording - as long as it's not sloppy due to substance abuse or laziness.
> 
> Satellite Radio has a new Gn'R station and I was listening to November Rain live. It's sounded great, but the changes were due to laziness.
> 
> ...


What a coincidence! I too am learning Hells Bells. I tried this a while back. The solo is what prevented me from completion of this song! I think I am more then capable now!


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Lola said:


> What a coincidence! I too am learning Hells Bells. I tried this a while back. The solo is what prevented me from completion of this song! I think I am more then capable now!


I think this was from a while ago. I'm going to probably revisit it soon to tweak it.

I found it very difficult at points due to limited access to my upper frets. 

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

adcandour said:


> I think this was from a while ago. I'm going to probably revisit it soon to tweak it.
> 
> I found it very difficult at points due to limited access to my upper frets.


Why limited access?


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Lola said:


> Why limited access?


Just the neck on my LP. Too bulky. 

I've sanded it down since, so it's much easier now.



Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

adcandour said:


> I think this was from a while ago. I'm going to probably revisit it soon to tweak it.
> 
> I found it very difficult at points due to limited access to my upper frets.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


Angus didn't have that issue. SGs are lovely in that manner.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

cboutilier said:


> Angus didn't have that issue. SGs are lovely in that manner.


I am going to get out my SG for this one. The baby needs some loving.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

This is different then the studio version.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Angus is doing exactly what other have mentioned there. Just pulling in the key phrases at specific times in the song's solo and improvising around that shit. One thing that is helpful to remember is that even if the notes aren't exact, keeping the basic rhythmic pattern and feel of the lead will take you much further than the specific notes. I'd be very surprised if Angus did any of his leads note for note ever.


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2017)

just jammin' out with friends


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2017)

Timing is so crucial to everything music.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Player99 said:


> Timing is so crucial to everything music.


Add well timed dynamics to that equation and your good to go. As long as you don't go crazy on poor note choices.....that's still pretty key.....pun intended.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Well I starting learning the 1st solo to Comfortably numb! I can improvise proficiently but I want to play it like I remember hearing it. There is so much to learn! This is a much more complex challenge! This may take several weeks or even months to learn but I don't care!

*The end justifies the means!
*
I might have to lock myself in the cupboard. This is crazy. 

It's such an awesome feeling to know that I finally have the chops for this song! It's been a long time coming'


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

A few licks into Comfortably numb and I am soooooo hooked! 

Never in my wildest dreams did I ever think I could pull this off. 

What a feeling!


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2017)

Lola said:


> What a feeling!


What a Rushhhhhhhhhh!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

laristotle said:


> What a Rushhhhhhhhhh!


I love the guitar tone of the rhythm playing in this...


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

greco said:


> I love the guitar tone of the rhythm playing in this...


This is a blast from the past! Another iconic Canadian band!


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Hell, if I recognize what I'm trying to play myself, then I'm happy.

For the bluegrasy kinda crosspickin stuff I just make up my own breaks and try to get something that's similar but main thing is that it fits the song and also that it fits how I play so that way I don't have to work at it too hard.

Working on more electric guitar stuff now so it's nice to have another 29 frets to mess with past the high E.

Music is supposed to be fun and I have a moral obligation to have a real good time for as long as I can so ain't gonna worry about getting everything perfect ... lol


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Wardo said:


> Working on more electric guitar stuff now so it's nice to have another 29 frets to mess with past the high E.


Dude, you must be rockin' a Sky!












> Music is supposed to be fun and I have a moral obligation to have a real good time for as long as I can so ain't gonna worry about getting everything perfect ... lol


Yep. Fun and a cooperative effort (well, unless you're a solo act). It's about the song. Doesn't need to be perfect but it should be balanced.

I think the solo should serve the song and not the other way around. I've played with a few too many guys who think a 3 minute intro solo, an 8 minute middle solo and another 3 minute outro solo are what people want to listen to. And do three of those at an open jam. Their 15 minutes of 'fame/glory' becomes 35 or 40.

Then there's the guy who thinks him constantly soloing over everyone else's stuff, all night long, is just what everyone wants to listen to. Nope, sorry, it isn't. Usually only see those guys once. LOL


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

High/Deaf said:


> Dude, you must be rockin' a Sky!
> 
> View attachment 111121
> 
> ...


Democracy reigns supreme! We take turns soloing! We are all very capable of pulling off some really nice solos except the bass player! He should have some glory as well! 

Besides Somekind of wonderful/GF Railroad what are some other bass driven songs?


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2017)

Lola said:


> what are some other bass driven songs?


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Lola said:


> Democracy reigns supreme! We take turns soloing! We are all very capable of pulling off some really nice solos except the bass player! He should have some glory as well!
> 
> Besides Somekind of wonderful/GF Railroad what are some other bass driven songs?


'Fever' comes to mind. 

Our bass player gets some lovin' / attention in 'Brown Eyed Girl' - that little part before the last verse - and in 'Stray Cat Strut' - just before the second guitar solo. Any more than that, and he'd be hard to deal with. LOL


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2017)




----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

laristotle said:


>


I am sitting here listening to this song and that's a damned fine song to let bass shine! Just another song to learn!


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2017)




----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2017)

even though I'll probably be dumped on ...
it's the bass that counts, right?


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

laristotle said:


> even though I'll probably be dumped on ...
> it's the bass that counts, right?


*Of course it's the bass that counts! *


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)




----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

zontar said:


>


That was some freaky shit. New Orleans cemeteries.

Something really freaky happened to me today! A woman walked into our office with her resume. I knew her name was Jasmine before she even handed me her resume! As soon as I saw her I knew this fact! One of my coworkers said I should go and buy a lottery ticket.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Lola said:


> That was some freaky shit. New Orleans cemeteries.
> 
> Something really freaky happened to me today! A woman walked into our office with her resume. I knew her name was Jasmine before she even handed me her resume! As soon as I saw her I knew this fact! One of my coworkers said I should go and buy a lottery ticket.


Well it was more for the song & bass driven stuff...


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Learning the Lemon Song, Led Zeppelin! 

Some really good lessons on YouTube


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

laristotle said:


>


I always loved Foghat!

What happened to them?

I did a little research. They're still touring. Good for them. I would love to see them in concert!


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Any Iron Maiden will wake up the bass player if you ask me !!!


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Frenchy99 said:


> Any Iron Maiden will wake up the bass player if you ask me !!!


Good answer but the question remains, don't know if I have the chops to be able to pull off Maiden!


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Lola said:


> Good answer but the question remains, don't know if I have the chops to be able to pull off Maiden!


Try it and find out Lola. You might be surprised. Flight of Icarus anybody?
*This is a really cool video by Val Andrade...a Brazilian animator and Maiden fan* Any Maiden fan shoulod check his stuff out


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

So, could someone recommend a fairly easy Maiden song! I really want to try playing one! 

My day off and I've been enamoured with playing Kim Mitchell's Rock in roll duty already before noon. Lol


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Lola said:


> So, could someone recommend a fairly easy Maiden song! I really want to try playing one!
> 
> My day off and I've been enamoured with playing Kim Mitchell's Rock in roll duty already before noon. Lol


I added the post above earlier for you to have a listen to and decide if it may be along your skill level. It isn't too crazy at all, so I figure if you can do AC/DC, "Flight" shouldn't be a biggy in your case. Unless of course you don't like that particular song, then there would be no point.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Dorian2 said:


> I added the post above earlier for you to have a listen to and decide if it may be along your skill level. It isn't too crazy at all, so I figure if you can do AC/DC, "Flight" shouldn't be a biggy in your case. Unless of course you don't like that particular song, then there would be no point.


I will have to listen to that song before I decide whether I like it or not! To be honest I think I've heard about that song but never really gave it a listen.

Thx!

Run to the hills comes to mind. Who knows maybe I will try that too.

I am trying to learn too much I think right now! Got to chill! Sometimes you can spread yourself too thin.

For now I am going a little crazy on Kim Mitchell's Rock n Roll Duty. Love that song!


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2017)

Lola said:


> For now I am going a little crazy on Kim Mitchell's Rock n Roll Duty. Love that song!


There's something I'll have to learn for Gerry's jam.

Our band's currently doing this fun tune.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

laristotle said:


> There's something I'll have to learn for Gerry's jam.
> 
> Our band's currently doing this fun tune.


That song sounds fun too! Have to give it a go!


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Learning La Grange! 

The solo is insane! The solo is considered intermediate in difficult level but I think it's advanced. It's stinking hard. Hybrid picking is just not my forte but I have to learn it!


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2017)

Lola said:


> The solo is considered intermediate in difficult level but I think it's advanced.


I find that it's the syncopation and flow of notes that's somewhat tough to pick up.
So far, I know a few of the key licks.
I'm happy with that.
I improvise most of it.


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

Lolo. Most of the La Grange solo is in C minor, makes it a lot easier to learn. Box 1 at the eight fret . The song is in A as I recall.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Yes, solo's in C. I start it by bending the B string, 11th fret, up a full tone to a C and then starting the descending riff from the B string, 13th fret (C).


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Trying to learn the first friggin riff of SRV's Scuttlebuttin. 

Man it's hard.


----------

